# How to deal with renovation smells



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

Sometimes I wish I didn't know or care about natural living!
We are done wth our home renovation - we are going to sell shortly and installed engineered hardwood flooring - glued downstairs. The wood was certified to comply wth California's emissions and supposedly green/friendly. The glue used was low voc. they finished on fri and I do smell a bit if new wood smell. Thankfully it's only downstairs so I can keep kids upstairs in their rooms. It is not overpowering and so far no headaches or symptoms.
I am using an Austin air plus that is supposed to deal with vocs but I swear I smell the air more were the purifier is working? Anyway ... We are on tx so we can't keep windows open all day but I do open at night to air. Anything else I can do? Any supplements to give the kids to help wth detox?
Also any essential oils that might help clean the air?

Most people say it smells a tiny bit but not chemically more like wood smell - I am just a freak and worry it might be vocs that might harm the kids. Ugh.


----------



## delightedbutterfly (Oct 5, 2006)

Other's may be able to chime in with more, but if they aren't sleeping down there it's not going to be as bad 

However I have heard a bowl of vinegar in a room will help with paint smell. I've never used it for paint but we did use it when I bought my first car many moons ago. The person before me smoked in it and no amount of cleaning could get the smell out. Two days with the windows open and a couple bowls of vinegar and it never smelled again!


----------



## thatgirliknew (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm subbing to this in case anyone has any good ideas. I just moved into a newly built apartment and the whole places stinks. Like new appliance stink. The water is horrible tasting (and my city has some of the best water in the nation, minus the fluoride.) I've been planning on getting a filter this month anyway, but now it's basically my number one priority after paying bills. I have to get water when I'm away from home it's so bad. The whole house is chemical-y.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I am so sorry you are going theough that. i will say i have learned that i cant live in brand new construction and i have to be very careful about renovations. What I do is be sure to open our upstairs rooms at least for a few minutes at night so wecan have some fresh air. We run fans too. It's hot in tx or I would hav downstairs open all day but it's not realistic right now m.

Well - our house has sold we will be out of here in two weeks. I am the only person bothered by te smell but I still smell wood upon entering and it drives me nuts. My husband think it just smells like new wood. I haven't had any headaches. I have had some allergies but there are weeds out now that are high and dust in my home so for all I know it could be that.

I am also frustrated because I bought a supposedly wonderful air purifier but that too smells - seems like I can't win.

I just hope whenever I find a new home it will need minimal renovations and I will detect no smells.


----------

